# Info about Heteropoda lunula



## Storm76 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ever since I saw pictures of these, I'm somewhat interested in them. Their coloration is seriously insane and although I've NO experience with true spiders, I'd like to gather some information about them at least. There might come a time when these are available again over here, after all  - so I'm certain I'm inquiring about the correct species, here's one link to a pic I found on the net => CLICK

So, my questions are simply:

1. Sizes / speed? = I think the only info I found so far, is that they can grow up to 5" - is this true and if not, what's max. size?
2. Venom? = I've read very confusing stuff about that - some say like Poecie venom, some say worse (with necrotic effects) and some say negligible - what's true?
3. Defensive? The only thing I'm aware of is that they are very flighty and move at lightning speed if disturbed - are these bitey? (they can bite I know, just want to know if these rather bite than run like OW T's)
4. What would be a correct enclosure for these (in case I'd ever consider getting one if they're offered - these are RARE here..)?
5. Costs if available usually? (just as a comparison) - does anyone keep these at all?
6. Anything else that's worth mentioning is appreciated, too!

Thanks guys!
Jan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ciphor (Oct 11, 2012)

Ken (kenthebugguy) is selling some slings http://www.kenthebugguy.com/pet-spiders-for-sale/heteropodra-lunula-purple-huntsman-25-inch.html

This picture gives a good idea about size http://ameblo.jp/metamorphobia/image-11265257025-12004408249.html

Enclosure I imagine would be much like a pokie or large avic. They are tropical, WSC locates them as India to Vietnam, Malaysia, Java, Sumatra, Borneo.

I have never heard of huntsman being medically significant, certainly not necrotizing. I'd bet the venom stuff is false, as most venomous spiders are venomous on a genus or family level (widows, fiddlebacks, B. wandering spiders, hexathalids, etc.) and the ones that turn out to be myths or exaggerated are always species specific (hobo, yellow sac, white tail, daddy long legs, etc.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Oct 11, 2012)

Ciphor said:


> Ken (kenthebugguy) is selling some slings http://www.kenthebugguy.com/pet-spiders-for-sale/heteropodra-lunula-purple-huntsman-25-inch.html
> 
> This picture gives a good idea about size http://ameblo.jp/metamorphobia/image-11265257025-12004408249.html
> 
> ...


What about the nefarious toilet and clock spiders? :biggrin:


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 12, 2012)

Ciphor said:


> Ken (kenthebugguy) is selling some slings http://www.kenthebugguy.com/pet-spiders-for-sale/heteropodra-lunula-purple-huntsman-25-inch.html


I've found them here for sale from M. Scheller actually. Considering it...



Ciphor said:


> This picture gives a good idea about size http://ameblo.jp/metamorphobia/image-11265257025-12004408249.html
> Enclosure I imagine would be much like a pokie or large avic. They are tropical, WSC locates them as India to Vietnam, Malaysia, Java, Sumatra, Borneo.


Alright, that covers that - thanks for this piece of info!



Ciphor said:


> I have never heard of huntsman being medically significant, certainly not necrotizing. I'd bet the venom stuff is false, as most venomous spiders are venomous on a genus or family level (widows, fiddlebacks, B. wandering spiders, hexathalids, etc.) and the ones that turn out to be myths or exaggerated are always species specific (hobo, yellow sac, white tail, daddy long legs, etc.)


If anyone could confirm this I'd greatly appreciate it. Not saying I don't believe you, Ciphor, but what you say is one part of what I read when looking for info about them. I know huntsman are said to be not "medically significant", but considering this one is from Asia I wouldn't be surprised to have it be more venomous than species from the same genus from other countries. Just want to be sure.


----------



## The Snark (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, we need some citations regarding Heteropoda venom toxicity. I've read from a lot of sources, even Rod Crawford, that their venom isn't lethal but something along the lines of Widowman10's Latro research/reference would be very handy.
From personal experience, a person would have to work darned hard to get one to bite you. They just don't seem inclined to 'go to guns', even when trapped. Their flight instincts seem to rule their attitude completely. I've never even be able to get one into a serious threat posture. Even Nephila are far more aggressive when harassed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 12, 2012)

The Snark said:


> Yes, we need some citations regarding Heteropoda venom toxicity. I've read from a lot of sources, even Rod Crawford, that their venom isn't lethal but something along the lines of Widowman10's Latro research/reference would be very handy.
> From personal experience, a person would have to work darned hard to get one to bite you. They just don't seem inclined to 'go to guns', even when trapped. Their flight instincts seem to rule their attitude completely. I've never even be able to get one into a serious threat posture. Even Nephila are far more aggressive when harassed.


I didn't think it would be lethal, anyways. I'd just like to know what to expect in case the unexpected happens and what the person bitten by one is in for. Like Poecie or something on that line, or less. The part that got me somewhat worried was the stuff regarding necrotizing venom. That's something I'm not willing to risk if keeping a spider, sorry. So if that is -certainly- ruled out and it's no other "potentially risk"....

First time I hear they have that high of a threshold, too! I remember reading something about a kept one that would go threaten quite easily if disturbed in the cage (not gravid, not guarding a sac or anything) which is why this surprised me. Good to know for sure! Do you keep this same species I've asked about, or some other of the same genus?


----------



## The Snark (Oct 12, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> I didn't think it would be lethal, anyways. I'd just like to know what to expect in case the unexpected happens and what the person bitten by one is in for. Like Poecie or something on that line, or less. The part that got me somewhat worried was the stuff regarding necrotizing venom. That's something I'm not willing to risk if keeping a spider, sorry. So if that is -certainly- ruled out and it's no other "potentially risk"....
> 
> First time I hear they have that high of a threshold, too! I remember reading something about a kept one that would go threaten quite easily if disturbed in the cage (not gravid, not guarding a sac or anything) which is why this surprised me. Good to know for sure! Do you keep this same species I've asked about, or some other of the same genus?


I've never kept any heteropoda in cages so I'm unqualified here. Ours are mostly venetoria. They do have the run of our house whenever they are so inclined and the occasional hunt to get them gone can be hilarious, but nothing either of us has any concerns about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 12, 2012)

so, while i have no useful information to add here, i went and googled heteropoda once i saw this thread.  apparently there is a legit species called the heteropoda "davidbowie".  The guy who discovered it decided to name it after bowie to get the attention of the masses that the species was endangered.  Just google the genus name and that species will come up.  I had to read it to make sure it wasn't a total joke.  LOL I gotta get me a bowie spider.


----------



## Legion09 (Oct 15, 2012)

No Huntsman species I've heard of has venom any more potent than say...a G. rosea.  Bee sting to wasp sting on the outside.  Short lived irritation.

As for housing them...they prefer vertical and horizontal surfaces.  I would keep with a top opening enclosure personally, but provide plenty of hiding spots in the form of cork bark placed against the sides at a slight angle so they have a dark crevice to hide in/under.  Substrate isn't completely necessary as they don't use it at all, but it could be helpful in maintaining humidity.  The ones local to me seem to despise humidity, but other, tropical ones seem to enjoy it.  I've witnessed one drink from a waterbowl _once_...but they seem to prefer droplets off the side of the enclosure.

Don't expect any webbing of consequence, so I would recommend making the enclosure as pretty as possible.  Which also has the side benefit of giving ample hiding and "sleeping" spots for it.

Maintenance of the enclosure is best done during the day, as they are LIGHTNING quick and if you startle it, it could be out of the enclosure before you even finish lifting the lid.  So wait until its fully hidden and then pick out any stuff with a light touch.  As for feeding, just throw an appropriately sized prey item (cricket or non burrowing roach is what I would choose) and just watch it hunt. 

These Heteropodra lunula at Ken's have been calling out to me...but I don't think the wife would enjoy it..lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks, man. Regarding the enclosure setup I had the same impression of how to design it, yes. I'm just wondering if those "OW" Heteropodas are more venomous than your local ones, or not? Either way, gonna contact the breeder offering them and see what information he can share maybe. They -do- look pretty nice. What's their life expectancy btw?


----------



## Legion09 (Oct 15, 2012)

That...I have no clue..lol.  I'm pretty sure mine are roughly 3-4 years for females.

Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 18, 2012)

Well...probably gonna go and check next week with the breeder. If I decide on getting one (in case he still has some) I'll post some pics - thanks for the info guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConnorParnham (Jun 18, 2017)

The Snark said:


> Yes, we need some citations regarding Heteropoda venom toxicity. I've read from a lot of sources, even Rod Crawford, that their venom isn't lethal but something along the lines of Widowman10's Latro research/reference would be very handy.
> From personal experience, a person would have to work darned hard to get one to bite you. They just don't seem inclined to 'go to guns', even when trapped. Their flight instincts seem to rule their attitude completely. I've never even be able to get one into a serious threat posture. Even Nephila are far more aggressive when harassed.



from what ive read, the females are highly protective over there sacs, they are a fairly skittish speceis, rarely bite unless intimitaded into biting, and bite on the defense side
from reading up on the heteropoda davidbowie, their venom has only been used in anti-wrinkle formulas.


----------



## The Snark (Jun 18, 2017)

Academic at this point. Protective females couldn't bite if they wanted to. Their chelicerae are what holds the egg sack.


----------

